

Ask HN: Best way to get beta app signups? - rohitrajan

We&#x27;re building a consumer mobile app and are in private beta right now. We have the ability to send someone a build via email. Any good suggestions to amass user emails?<p>If you&#x27;re interested in trying it out (req: i phone&#x2F;pad&#x2F;pod touch w&#x2F;ios8): email team@getnowapp.co and we&#x27;ll reply with a build.<p>Thanks!
======
orky56
1) Create a landing page with an easy-to-type and remember URL.

2) Convey the basic value of the app (why it matters, why it's relevant, why
should they use it over the competition, etc.).

3) Give users ability to give email address and other optional info such as
name or other survey questions.

4) Create at a minimum a chance to have users give their friends email
addresses. Even better would be to give them an incentive to invite (quicker
access, additional features, etc.). Check out untorch.com for a easy turnkey
solution

Using a mail service, you can automate sending an email with the build invite.

------
bbcbasic
Walk up to people on the street, explain what you are doing, and ask for their
email.

